# fa's with parents who are fa's?



## FA luver (Aug 19, 2010)

just wondering if any fa's out there have parents who are also fa's, and if so was it due to their influence that you became and fa? 

or perhaps you didn't know and when you came out of the closet to your parents, they too told you they were fa's/ ffa's?

or gf's paren'ts are fa's/ ffa's?

looking forward to hearing from you all  
(just to let you know, my parents aren't fa's so i'm not speaking from personal experience, i just thought it would have been awesome if they were)


----------



## blazon (Aug 19, 2010)

Hmmmm...As a matter of fact, my mom has always liked what she considered to be "husky" men. My dad on the other hand, I dont believe so... My mom was like 96 lbs when they got married and his second wife was not much heavier than that....


I remember when I was like 5yrs old we had a downstairs neighbor named Wilson who was married to an SSBBW and my mom told me that he likes fat girls...I just remember thinking...wow? Somehow that being an option was a foreign concept to me (probably due to the stash of victoria secrets that I kept under my bed at that age...that and Sears catalogs -bra/underwear section) Maybe that's when the seed was planted...


----------



## FA luver (Aug 19, 2010)

blazon said:


> Hmmmm...As a matter of fact, my mom has always liked what she considered to be "husky" men. My dad on the other hand, I dont believe so... My mom was like 96 lbs when they got married and his second wife was not much heavier than that....
> 
> 
> I remember when I was like 5yrs old we had a downstairs neighbor named Wilson who was married to an SSBBW and my mom told me that he likes fat girls...I just remember thinking...wow? Somehow that being an option was a foreign concept to me (probably due to the stash of victoria secrets that I kept under my bed at that age...that and Sears catalogs -bra/underwear section) Maybe that's when the seed was planted...



Cheers for the response and I've gotta say having a downstairs neighbour's pretty cool by itself nevermind them being married to an ssbbw


----------



## Wild Zero (Aug 19, 2010)

I thought my dad had some FA tendencies but it turns out he just loves him some big ass titties.


----------



## FA luver (Aug 19, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> I thought my dad had some FA tendencies but it turns out he just loves him some big ass titties.



Lol, that made me laugh dude


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 20, 2010)

Neither one of my parents are but it makes me wonder if I ever have kids, will any of them be FAs?


----------



## Shosh (Aug 20, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> I thought my dad had some FA tendencies but it turns out he just loves him some big ass titties.



Haha!

Love it!


----------



## Alan (Aug 20, 2010)

FA luver said:


> just wondering if any fa's out there have parents who are also fa's, and if so was it due to their influence that you became and fa?
> or perhaps you didn't know and when you came out of the closet to your parents, they too told you they were fa's/ ffa's?
> or gf's paren'ts are fa's/ ffa's
> (just to let you know, my parents aren't fa's so i'm not speaking from personal experience
> ...


----------



## Mythik (Aug 20, 2010)

Mom wasn't an FFA, per se, but she always tried to cultivate in us a sense of looking past the physical and at the depth and beauty of a person. I can remember her talking about how size, looks, etc., don't matter at all.

Dad was a fat-hating xenophobe.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 20, 2010)

Mom- No. She has the tendency to be fairly opened minded, and she has never at all said anything negative about the size of my partners, but she's not into big people specifically. 

Dad/Father Figures- Also No, but they tend to be open minded about the partners they are with. 

My older brother admitted to me a few years ago that he likes big women (Albeit less than thin women), but since I didn't find this out until I was 19: He didn't really affect it happening to me.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm both a BBW and an FA. My parents are/were both fat, and I would assume FA since they never dated anyone other than other fat people and were crazy about each other. Not only that, but all my siblings, in fact, you could say nearly my entire extended family is fat with a few thin anomalies...LOL

I think because I had two fat brothers, a fat baby sister and was surrounded by a lot of fat love it conditioned me in some ways to being drawn to big men although I'm somewhat bi-sizual. I like whole packages and don't rule anyone out based solely on their size.

However, it's also possible there is some predisposition as well.


----------



## CPProp (Aug 20, 2010)

FA luver said:


> just wondering if any fa's out there have parents who are also fa's, and if so was it due to their influence that you became and fa?



An interesting question  my mother was not, but think my father was, he never spoke about the war but he did comment on how attractive he found the larger Arabian women when he was in Egypt. I dont think he influenced me to much as he died when I was 16  although remembering this could suggest he did  or perhaps it could be in ones genes.  who knows ?


----------



## furious styles (Aug 20, 2010)

i have one theory that fa-ism is largely an invention of contrarianism .. in which case having fa parents wouldn't make much sense .. who the fuck knows though


----------



## The Orange Mage (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm glad my dad isn't one because fuck would that be awkward.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Aug 20, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> I thought my dad had some FA tendencies but it turns out he just loves him some big ass titties.



LOL Well he definitely has good taste!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 20, 2010)

Interesting thread idea!

_eta_: FAs I've known are more likely to not have fat parents/FA parents than to have them. Always been curious what the stats might "really" be.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Aug 20, 2010)

My dad and uncle's mom was a bbbw. My mom became a bbbw as she entered middle age.


----------



## Webmaster (Aug 21, 2010)

I came a cross a couple of references in my dad's writing that made me wonder if he perhaps had a thing for the larger figure, but my mom was all of 100 pounds and 5 foot, and the couple of times I tried to bring up the subject with him led nowhere.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 21, 2010)

I have no doubt that there are ten thousand closeted FAs.
Probably many many more.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 21, 2010)

My German FA husband's parents are definitely not FA's from what I know, but his grandfather on his father's side very much enjoyed his fat wife and my husband's interest and fascination with fat women started with admiring his "very fat grandmother" when he was very young. Her family owned a struggling candy factory in Germany. Their generation, then my husband's generation were very poor. His mother was always looking for new ways to prepare potatoes for meals. He said one of his greatest memories from his childhood was when his grandparents would visit and his fat grandmother would bring him and his sisters candy. She was the only really fat person he was aware of in his little town and he loved her "squishiness" and how her hips spilled over the sides of the dining room chairs. He also commented on the contrast between his mother who seemed always to be correcting him and keeping him in line if he complained about a lack of menu choices and visits from his jovial grandmother which were such a treat (literally with the candy and all). She died when he was still quite young, so his memory of her is somewhat idealized, but I love seeing his face light up when he reminisces about her which usually comes about with any discussion of "when you first knew you liked fat chicks."


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 21, 2010)

Yah, that's the thing, right (the closet). Was thinking that earlier.

I'm thrilled to say I don't know what my parent's kinks--or even preferences--might be, whether closeted, hidden, or just private. It may be that some people's parents like fat people but would never acknowledge it, much less act on it. Although in one way it's harder to hide this stuff from family members--but in another, family can be exactly the last to know.

Tis interesting, regardless!


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 21, 2010)

All I know is that my dad RARELY ever passes up an opportunity to make a fat joke or insult someone who's overweight. To the point of, even at 110lbs, he warns me to watch what I eat. 

Needless to say, I'm closeted when it comes to family, but friends I'm willing to share with.


----------



## rollhandler (Aug 22, 2010)

The questions about FAs being a matter of choice or genetics may never have a study financed to be answered, however my father (although he never came out per se) dated and married very fat women. I personally date fat women exclusively. And, my only nephew has a penchant toward dating fat girls himself. That makes 3 generations of male FAs. My mother and stepfather have no issue finding my girlfriends attractive and are accepting of them, although neither of them are fat themselves.
Rollhandler


----------



## Dromond (Aug 22, 2010)

My dad was unashamedly an FA, to the point that he expressed approval when I brought home my first BBW girlfriend.


----------



## FA luver (Aug 22, 2010)

Dromond said:


> My dad was unashamedly an FA, to the point that he expressed approval when I brought home my first BBW girlfriend.



That's so awesome, my parents aren't disapproving, but that would just make being an fa that much easier around the family


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 22, 2010)

Dromond said:


> My dad was unashamedly an FA, to the point that he expressed approval when I brought home my first BBW girlfriend.


how interestin


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm not an FA - just looking for one! LOL! But I'm popping in with this story anyway! LOL!

My dad was a big guy all his life. My mom never weighed more than 120 unless she was pregnant. While growing up, I noticed that mom's favorite actors were chubby guys. She loved Jackie Gleason (I always thought my Dad looked just like him), Lou Costello, and in later years John candy and Brian Dennehy. One day we were watching a movie where Brian Dennehy plays John Wayne Gacy and she said something about it bothering her that he was playing such a terrible character/person. I said to her "Know why it bothers you?" because I was going to tease her about him being chubby and she knocked my socks off when she replied snarkily "Yes, because I'm an FA"!!! OMG!! She had actually been listening to me talking about NAAFA, the size acceptance movement and the terms FA/BBW!!! Mind you - the woman was 60+ years old at the time she said this!!! How cute was she??? I just laughed and said "Yes, you are" and she smiled and said "I know"... God I miss her...


----------



## October (Aug 23, 2010)

Rock on MamaMishe!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 23, 2010)

Mishe, I totttttttttttally had that reaction watchin the Gacy film. Cause Dennehy was really good and horrible in it, but he was [email protected])(*@%& hot too.


----------



## StaySafeTonight (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh god.....the awkward memories!!!!

My father and grandfather would hug my ex extra tight or close- for a very long time whenever they greeted her. And then on occasion they would put their arms around her holding her very close during conversations. She never got weirded out by it (bless her) and thought it was quite hilarious, actually (thankfully). She would even go "Hey... Watch this!" and would instigate hugs or other kinds of awkwardness.

Gah. It's still strange and embarrassing to think about! But it did make me realize I wasn't the only FA in my family. Either that or my family is very affectionate....

Now I have to know.... is there a FA gene?! haha


----------



## Tad (Aug 23, 2010)

Im quite positive that neither of my parents are FA. The closest to an FA figure I had growing up was a family that lived across the road from us for several years, where in hindsight Id say that at least the mom, and possibly the Dad, were FAcertainly I knew that there was a different vibe about fat in that house, and that helped make me aware of my interest in fat in the latter years of kid-hood.

My son is hitting the age where he has some interest in girls, although hes still trying to deny it. All the signs would point to him preferring tall willowy girls with long hair, but that could just be coincidence of the opportunity/personalities. However I rather doubt that hes going to be an FA.

For one more data point, a friends father (again in hindsight) was most likely an FA, and his son thinks any woman who on whom you cannot count ribs is disgustingly fat. (Well, more of a former friend, really.I tired of his attitudes about that as well as some other things).


----------



## zosimos (Aug 24, 2010)

So, is there an FA gene? I've often wondered about this. The limited evidence of this thread is inconclusive. Both my parents, and my grandparents as well, are/were anti-fat. In my own case, both the genetic and environmental explanations for my own attraction to fat girls seem weak. I prefer to think some kind of karmic influence is responsible. I mean, I was strongly interested in fat chicks long before I hit puberty, and exhaustive search of my memory fails to reveal any formative or Freudian early experiences that could have triggered it. I fantasized about feeding girls to immobility when I was 7 years old. While I certainly can't rule out a genetic or environmental cause, I prefer to entertain a mystical explanation. The archeological record indicates that SSBBWs were admired, if not worshiped, for the vast majority of human history. I'm just an archaic vestige of that tradition.


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm relatively convinced that my father is a fat admirer and possibly even a feeder as well. To some extent, anyway.
I retain that my admiration for the exquisite beauty of fat women to be ingrained in my DNA as well as my blanket submission to indulge in the bigness of such desirable ladies.


----------



## Dromond (Aug 25, 2010)

liz (di-va) said:


> how interestin



What does it say to you?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 26, 2010)

Dromond said:


> What does it say to you?



Well, that response wasn't particularly considered, I just can't picture a parent having that reaction, to be honest. I still can't! I know it's possible, but my family is so seriously disapproving about size I can't imagine it.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 26, 2010)

Dennehey was one of my first BHM crushes. Him and Belushi.


----------



## Dromond (Aug 26, 2010)

liz (di-va) said:


> Well, that response wasn't particularly considered, I just can't picture a parent having that reaction, to be honest. I still can't! I know it's possible, but my family is so seriously disapproving about size I can't imagine it.



My mom was a big woman. Dad loved her for a lot of reasons, and that was among them. He never made a secret of it. He didn't jump for joy or cheer when I started dating larger ladies, but he let me know he thought I had chosen wisely.

Edited to add: I'm very sad for you because of your family's disapproval. No snark, I'm completely serious. A family should stick together, not be brainlessly judgmental of each other.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 27, 2010)

Dromond said:


> A family should stick together, not be brainlessly judgmental of each other.


Yeah, they should.


----------



## Captain Save (Aug 28, 2010)

Agreed.

I doubt any of my own family are FAs; they're respectfully quiet on the subject in my presence. Other than concern for the health of their granddaughter, my parents have said nothing. 

During a recent visit, my brother noticed me watching people at a casino and asked, 'still into those big girls, hunh?' I figured he was just making conversation, as all _I_ saw was a mob of people in the casino on a Saturday night. 'They're called sins of the flesh for a reason,' I said, with a smile; I've never made a secret of my tastes.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 28, 2010)

> snip/ 'They're called sins of the flesh for a reason'



THIS I love.


----------



## sfpaul (Aug 28, 2010)

My mom, maybe, my father and my stepfather were both husky guys. She might have been attracted to their size but I think it honestly had much more to do with personality since they were both big into making sure everyone was laughing. My mother doesn't like to talk about either man/marriage very much so I may never know the truth.

My parents have never had much to say about my sexual preferences/dating habits, etc.


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 31, 2010)

My brother's current gf and her sister LOVE fat guys. They're both 5'4''-ish and 120lbs or so. I poke fun at them (in a nice way, of course) and they don't deny it. They don't know what FA/BHM/etc. means...so I just say that it is cute and move on. Both sisters always seem to like heavier men. My brother isn't heavy (he's 5'4'' and 119lbs or so), she just happened to fall for him...however, when they broke up for a minute, she dated several larger men (think Kevin James but taller). I like when people openly see whoever they want - regardless of what society thinks!

Oops...I'm not an FA, nor are my parents lol. But I just wanted to point out that siblings influence each other...or at least in this case, maybe?


----------

